#  1:

## vagas

- .         1:          1

----------


## Fosihas

?

----------


## vagas

> ?


               (  - )

----------


## Fosihas

:    ?
http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=72853

----------


## vagas

1

----------


## Pugalter

: 
** (, , ,   )  ** ( ,  )? 
        : "-", " "  " ".

----------


## Winny Buh

> -       .    ,     ,   .


       :
1. "1: .  ",   
2.  " "    1: 8.3,  ""  "",   
  .

P.S.
   10           -

----------


## DoomkAsia

1  ,               1             .    .
     1,              ,      .        , , ,      -  , .  .
         -29,       .       -19,       -29.

----------


## DoomkAsia

1    ,  -29  -19   .
         ,          -2  -3.

----------

